# Using drywall for Drop Ceiling



## rickkeeter (Feb 9, 2009)

Trying to decide on drywall or drop ceiling. Then I thought, how about a combination? 
Has anyone ever installed the drop ceiling framework (Main Support, T-bars etc) and instead of using tiles, used 4'x4' pieces of drywall? 
Will the drywall buckle over time? 
Maybe 2' x 4' pieces of drywall would work better. 

Just wanted to get some thoughts on this.

Thanks,

Rick


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, it will likely sag, is hard to get in and out of a grid system without damaging it, and it is heavy as hell.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Light gauge steel framing can certainly be used for a dropped ceiling, but not a T-bar grid. There's too much weight for the grid to handle, and there would probably be some sagging anyhow.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

There are grid systems designed for drywall panels. In fact the big companies offer gypsum cored lay in ceiling panels. See the Armstrong or USG ceiling sites for their grid recommendations. You will certainly need more tie wires than a normal fiber panel tile lay out. There are certain fire code applications that gyp core panels will meet.


----------



## retiree (Nov 15, 2004)

4 X 4 panels is too large and will sag. 2 X 4 panels are common and can be bought in HD or Lowes. It's a heavy system often used commercially. Just be sure to use plenty of wire supports.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I prefer the look and the longer period of no sag with 2x2.

as to drywall panels, in commercial kitchens with drop ceilings, it is require to use a vinyl coated tile. Most of them I have used are vinyl covered sheetrock. Works fine.
lots of the proper size of support wires.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If you have a humid basement, the 2'x4' "tiles" will sag over time. Go with a 2'x2' grid in that case. Plain drywall will work for tiles. Paint to your liking. The vinyl tiles are pretty expensive.....


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

I never heard of this before. take some pictures when youre done.

But I would agree with everyone about the larger ones sagging in time ( no pun intended ) and I would go with the 2X2's and to protect the edges you could attach 1/2" J bead to all four sides.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

The J mold would be overkill. The vinyl coated sheetrock tiles from the USG have raw edges. I've installed miles of them with no problem.......


----------

